# Which Drain Valve Pull Is For Gray And Black Water Tanks???



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a 28BHS and am wondering which drain valve controls which waste tank, left / right?

I want to drain the gray water, but do not want to drain the black.

Thanks in advance.

I have a 28BHS and am wondering which drain valve controls which waste tank, left / right?

I want to drain the gray water, but do not want to drain the black.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OPKSclan,

I can't tell you for sure on your model, but the black tank is directly under the toilet, and the gray tank is normally under the bathtub. If you can visuallize where they each are from the outside, then which valve is which should become apparent.

Hopefully, one of the other members that also owns an '04 28BH-S will jump in here, and verify.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Interesting question.

I am assuming that your handles are not labled.

For me, this would be a GUESS only.

The handle on the left is black, the one on the right is grey..

I hope!

Dan


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

If your tanks are both empty, it's easy. Just run some water in the sink or tub and see which one drains. If your tanks are full....well it's a crap shoot then. 
Pardon the pun.









Bob


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

Have the same year and mode, the rear or the right handle is/should be the black tank. I only say should since you never know what went on in the shop when it was built.


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

J1R said:


> Have the same year and mode, the rear or the right handle is/should be the black tank. I only say should since you never know what went on in the shop when it was built.


Thanks J1R. I hate to gamble, so no crap shoot today. The gray is on the left, the black is on the right.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The gray is under the tub and the black is under the toilet so if the toilet is the most rearward of the two item then the black handle will be the most rearward of the two outside handles.


----------



## RWfan (Mar 5, 2004)

OPKSclan,

I have a 2003 28BHS and the black tank valve is one the right. The gray tank valve is on the left. On our model of camper the black tank is to the rear of the camper under the bathroom (under both the toilet and the shower) and the gray tank is forward toward the axles. The two long sides of the black tank are parallel to the rear bumper. I found this out when I previously installed a Quickie Flush.

I use a Flush King (clear elbow) on the dischard pipe and can always tell very quickly which is which if I make a mistake and pull the wrong valve first when dumping.

Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Consider yourself lucky by the fact they are not labeled incorrectly. We had a few members that had the wrong label and dumped Black







when they thought it was grey.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Different things on different models, apparently. My bathroom's between the bedroom and living area and goes sidewall to sidewall - driver/passenger side with walkway down middle, tub on one side and toilet on the other. The black tank handle is closest to the toilet, and the grey tank handle is to the right of that (towards the back of the camper from the toilet). Just locate the one closest to the toilet, and that should be the black tank. Then, again, there's always an owner's manual. Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Being a visual learner once I figuired out which handle was which I simply spray painted the gray tank handle gray, now it's just a matter of looking and a no brainer as to which to pull. Kirk


----------

